

How to squeeze a PS3 and Xbox 360 into a desktop PC case - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/94949-how-to-squeeze-a-ps3-and-xbox-360-into-a-desktop-pc-case

======
camtarn
Link to the actual source article: [http://timofiend.blogspot.com/2011/09/hi-
there-my-names-timo...](http://timofiend.blogspot.com/2011/09/hi-there-my-
names-timofiend-or-tim-as.html)

